# James' Daughter



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 4, 2007)

Act 1
Scene 1

Enter Tony and Gareth in mid conversation

Gareth: So your youngest son is going to England?
Tony: Yes to be married to my niece Emma. 
Gareth: He will stay there permanently I take it?
Tony: Yes of course. He has after all spent twenty four happy years in India, and now that my eldest son and my two daughters are married I thought it right to arrange the marriage of my youngest son too.
Gareth: Does he know the girl?
Tony: Not very well. They are second cousins of course as her father is my first cousin. She has never met James though. Matthew and I arranged the wedding.
Gareth: I see
Tony: What is it?
Gareth: Oh nothing, its none of my buisiness really
Tony: Ah I see your thought. You think James should marry for love?
Gareth: Well...
Tony: Look Gareth, you may be my best friend but seriously you know little of these things.
Gareth: I do know that here arranged marriages are common, especially these days. 
Tony: And why not? We are all in a hurry for our children to tie the matrimonial knot as soon as possible.
Gareth: Mmm - has James agreed?
Tony: To marry Emma? Why of course - well I must admit he was a bit reluctant at first, claimed to be in love with another.
Gareth: Who?
Tony: A penfriend by the name of Emily. He wrote to her when they were both at different universities. They formed a strong friendhip and James has admitted to being attached to her.
Gareth: And you don't approve?
Tony: Well...well the lad's very young you see and Matthew and I have our heart set on this marriage. Besides Emily can't reciprocate. James knows that and has accepted friendship.
Gareth: So James agreed to marrying Emma in the end?
Tony: He did yes. He can see that it would make me happy and I know he will not break his word to Emma. Anyhow Emily is now engaged to Ralph so it is just as well.
Gareth: It would seem so yes and what about your eldest son and daughters?
Tony: Yes as I said they are all happily married here in India. In fact one of my sons in law is a doctor.
Gareth: What kind of a doctor?
Tony: A medical doctor - well anyway Emma and James are actually marrying in England. There is to be a leaver's do tomorrow - are you comming?
Gareth: "Yes of course". 
Tony: And what about you Gareth? What news from you?

Gareth and Tony start walking towards the exit together. 

Gareth: Well my friend, actually for me I...

Exeunt.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 4, 2007)

needs a good proofread and some work on format... for one thing, dialog does not go in " " in a script... 

can't say much about the play itself, as this is too small a bit to have any idea what it's about... 

i've written plays and mentor aspiring playwrights, along with all other writing breeds, so if you want help with formatting or content, feel free to drop me a line any time...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Maia. This is only the beginning of the play remember - just the first scene. It is supposed to set the scene.

Scene 2

Enter James and Stuart in mid conversation

Stuart: I can't believe that Laura is now eight. It seems as though it was only yesterday that I attended your leavers do in India. 

James: Yes, time passes so quickly. I remember the day when Laura was born. She actually weighed only four pounds. I held her in my palm and whistled to her - a song, I forget now which. 

Stuart: My daughter is closer to her mum but it's so good to see the closeness between you and Laura. 

James: Yes. Actually I can't believe how close I came to losing my girl. 

Stuart: If you'd rather not talk about it...

James: No, no, I don't mind. Well Emma you see had to have a caesarean and Laura was almost starved from lack of oxygen. The doctors battled to save her and they succeeded. 

Stuart: It makes you count your blessings. 


James: Yes indeed. (pause) She's a charecter you know. She makes me laugh. 

Stuart: My son makes me laugh too. 

James: Do you know, once when she was four she accidentally locked Emma into the under stairs cupboard. Emma had gone in there to get the lawn mover and Laura who was only four crept up behind her and shut the door but it had an automatic lock. 

Stuart: What happened then? 

James: Well she went upstairs to where I was working in the study and I knew from the look on her face that something was up. Then I heard this - help help - from somewhere so i went downstairs. 

Stuart: Stop it (laughing) I'm in stitches here.

James: And then I found Emma and let her out. She was ina temper I can tell you. Both Laura and I laughed for ages about it. 

Stuart (still chortling) I don't blame you for it. I don't remember anything funny like that happening to my son. 

James: Did I ever tell you about the time when Laura cut one of my guest's towels to pieces? 

Stuart: No you didn't. 

James: Well it was funny and she wasn't much older than last time. a relative of ours came to stay and I lent him my spare towel. He wittnessed a stupid argument between Emma and Laiura. 

Stuart: Yes? 

James: I joked to Laura that he would go back to India and tell. He went into the shower and...

Stuart: (grinning) Don't tell me. 

James: When he came out, there was the spare towel I lent him cut into pieces. We both laughed like anything. 

Stuart: (laughing) Stop it

James: Laura's reasoning was that if he did not take a shower he would not be able to return to India. There is one more funny event. 

Stuart: I don't think I want to hear any more (wiping eyes)

James: Last one

Stuart: Oh very well. 

James: On Laura's first day at primary an inspector came to the school to inspect it. 

Stuart: Yes?

James: When he saw Laura he asked what she wanted to be when she grew up. 

Stuart: Yes? 

James: She thought for a long time before declaring that she wanted to be a fish. 

Stuart: Oh (laughs)

Pause

Stuart: Anyway I wanted to know what you thought of this film (proffers film)

James (taking it) Yes, I think it's a good film. Actually I am taping a serial similar to it for Laura. She keeps making up games based on it. Emma doesn't like that too much. If she becomes hooked we might have to ban the serial but this is a good film yes. 

Stuart: Well i'd better be off. Thanks for the tea and the chat James. Do you think Jim and Tara will like it? it's a surprise. 

James: Yes I'm sure they will. I'll walk you to your car. 

Exeunt.


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 5, 2007)

Scene 3

Enter Laura

Laura: I have much to think about,​Even for a girl just turned ten, 
When I was eight I remember, 
Dad taped me this ongoing serial, 
And like any child, 
I made up games based on it, 
Pretended I was in my own fantasy world, 
But alas for me I over dramatised, 
And my mum and dad convinced, 
Beyond any doubt that I was in my own world, 
Simply erased the tapes, 
Yet I being cuning preserved one
Stopped playing these games
And only watched it rarely,
Always careful never to speak of it, 
They erased the tapes, they betrayed me,
I will not forget, yet we have to be ruled by family, 
At least for a time, 
For that is the way of the world. 
Pause

I was never interested in boyfriends, 
I'm still not and dad has always known it, 
Yet the moment I saw Michelle, 
I was drawn to her in a way I have never been, 
To any other girl in my class, 
Not even Claire, 
I have so far concealed it, 
I do believe she has the right to know the truth, 
I can't believe this is any different, 
From a boy wanting a girlffriend
But I wish I could speak of this, 
We often go round to each other's houses, 
Claire and Michelle came round to mine once, 
And Michelle, I can never forget the soft look of her eyes, 
The gentleness of her voice, 
Her deep virtue, her generosity, 
The aura that surrounds her, her talent, her everything. 
Her brown eye has motion in it, 
I would fall into her eyes, deep, deeper
Take her hand if she would allow it, 
Tell her of my enduring affection, my continued loyalty, 
I wish I could ask her out, 
I know my friend Jake once asked dad for my hand, 
But I don't believe I could ever love a boy. 


Enter Claire

Claire: Hi Laura
Laura: Oh hi Claire
Claire: Brenda's making daisy chains on the field. 
Laura: Oh right
Claire: Why dont we go and join her? And Gina is on the adventure playground. 
Laura (absently) Yes
Claire: Laura? 
Laura: Mmm
Claire: You look like you are pondering over something
Laura: Yes
Claire: You know you look like you are thinking about someone. 
Laura Yes I am. 
Claire: Anyone in particular? 
Laura: Yes, well...I suppose I might as well tell you. I'm falling in love with Michelle. 
Claire: Oh

Pause

Claire: But Michelle does't love you
Laura: Does that matter? 
Claire: No
Laura: I can't stop thinking about her you know. Her long, straight, dark brown hair, her eyes, Iam nervous when she looks at me or speaks to me. I love her so much. I have never loved anyone like that before. Yes once or twice I have fancied a teacher or something but this is the real thing. 
Claire: But Michelle wants to love a boy when she grows older. 
Laura: I'm not selfish or possessive. I want Michelle to be happy even if it isn't with me. I don't believe I could ever love any other girl in this way. I am drawn to her but I don't want you to think I would bind her to anything. If she wants to be with someone else that's fine by me but I will alwayslove her. 
Claire: But if you say you love her people will think you're weird. 
Laura: Who cares? 
Claire: How much do you love her? 
Laura: Very much
Claire (taking her necklace from her neck) Do you mind if I try something? 
Laura: No, be my guest. 
Claire: Look at the necklace, keep looking. 
Laura: Ok (aside) I know what this is about. I don't think it will work, my love is too strong but Claire is one of my close friends and I trust her. 
Claire: Close your eyes

Laura closes them

Claire: Now repeat after me, I don't love Michelle. 
Laura: I don't love Michelle. 
Claire (after a while) Ok now you can open your eyes. 

Laura opens her eyes

Claire: Do you know what you just said? 
Laura: I said I didn't love Michelle, because you told me to. 
Claire: Ah I see (pause) You do love Michelle don't you? 
Laura: Yes more than anything in the world. You don't mind? 
Claire: of course not. (pause) Do you rememer that day a few years ago when you acidentally stepped out of the fire exit and I told you you weren't supposed to do tyhat. 
Laura (laughing) Yes. 
Claire: Well do you want to come and play outside with me and the others? 
Laura: Sure

Exeunt


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 7, 2007)

Scene 4

Enter Laura

Laura: I finally told many of my friends,
They were all quite understanding, 
I saw no reasonto hide this, 
Just because it was same sex love, 
I longed to tell Michelle herself, 
And still want to, she has a right, 
To know the truth, 
Oh she has come, well here goes. 

Enter Michelle

Laura: Michelle
Michelle: Laura
Laura: I must speak with you
Michelle: Yes? 
Laura: You see - well - I 
Michelle: Yes? 
Laura: I love you

Tears come into Michelle's eyes and she turns away. 

Laura: Michelle...

Exit Michelle

Laura: This took me completely by surprise, 
I never expected her to be upset, 
Surprised yes, flattered maybe, 
If she didn't want to go out with me, 
Well then she couild have said so, 
I was quite wrong footed, 
I went to apologise of course, 
Admitted myself in the wrong, 
But for some reason,
Only increased her irritation, 
So between us there was always awkwardess, 
Uncertainty as well, 
Yet I never wavered in my strong love for her, 
And vowed to always love her, 
For as long as I lived. 

The scene changes

Enter James

James: Laura can I hve a word with you? 
Laura: Yes? 
James: Well Emma doesn't want me to say anything but...
Laura: Yes? 
James: I have more trust in you and I know 
That you have the mental stamina, 
To cope with things others would not be able to. 
Pause

James: Well you see Emma and I are thinking of seperating. 
Laura (quietly): I see
James: I'll always be about you know, 
We have agreed that you stay with Emma 
I will take you to and from school
And you will stay with me 
Until your mum arrives home from work. 
Laura: Yes I'm fine with that dad, 
Actually I am so glad you told me, 
I'm tired of people treating me like a child, 
I may be only ten, 
Yet even I have noiced you and mum are incompatible, 
I'm tired of the rows, 
And this way is far better. (hugs her dad)
I'm glad you realised I wouldn't have a problem with this. 
James: Well i know you
Laura: Yes I know you do. 

Exit James

Laura: Dad was quite right, I had no problem with it, 
I daresay you would be surprised, 
But I am frankly tired of these stereotypes, 
That claim that children have lack of resilience, 
I think they can be more resilient, 
Than adults sometimes. 

Enter James

James: You know I told you a short while ago...
Laura: About you and mum splitting up, 
Yes you did, dad, if you are unsure, 
That you were right to, 
Let me assure you that you were
(aside) I respect dad for being honest with me. 
James: No, it is not for that reason

Laura sits down and James also sits down. 

James: I have a friend in India, Emily, 
She was married and years ago, 
Her husband becameill and passed away. 
Laura squeezes her dad's hand. 
She and I are in touch, 
And she has a daughter your age, 
Well perhaps a few months younger, 
She doesn't know anyone much. 
Laura: You want me to write to her 
and make her my penfriend? 
James (surrised): Yes
Laura (giving her dad a hug): I shall be glad to. 
James: Now about school...
Laura: Yes? 
James: Well I went to see the two nearest schools to us, 
St Helen's was one, St Catherine's was another. 
Laura: Yes? 
James: Well St Catheine's seems to me to be a better school, 
I think you would be happier there, 
I visited both and St Helen's seems quite tough, 
St Catherine's is a more gentler place. 
Laura: I see. 
James: Well Emma and I were thinking of taking youto St Catherine's
You know for a visit, 
Then we can se the headmaster ad arrange things. 
Laura: Yes I would be glad to. 
I have only ever been to St Helens once, 
And though it was ok, I wasn't really comfortable. 
James: Then it is ettled? 
Laura: Yes

The scene changes

Enter Michelle and Claire

Laura: Michelle, Claire, which school are you thinking of...
Claire: St Helen's
Laura: Yes, my dad said that most people tend to go there. How about you Michelle? 
Michelle (with slight hiostility): St Helen's, and you? 
Laura: St Catherine's. Look Michelle, I...

The bell rings. 

Claire:The lunch break is over. 
Laura: You and ichelle go ahead, I'll join you. 

Exit Claire and Michelle

Laura: Though I am not possessive, 
I can't deny, the split from Michelle was devastating, 
I vowed to always love her 
Even if we never endedup ttogether.
Dad may mean well 
With me though, I would rather, 
Go to a school I didn't like, 
And be within sight ofthe girl I love, 
Then go to somewhere I like, 
And be away from her, 
But then it is not my decision is it? 
I know from experience how resistance is seen, 
I know rebellion is precieved as answering back, 
I only conform to these social rules, 
And defer to authority out of duty, 
I ca't agree with this, 
Dad may say that ,
When you are older you will understand, 
Yet I doubt it, 
Well, seeing as it is useless to speak, 
I shall choose to remain silent. 
Exeunt


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 9, 2007)

Act 2 
Scene 1

Enter Laura

Laura: Most holidays, 
I spend with my mum's family, 
I can find no fault with them, 
But as I told my dad, 
And dad understands completely, 
It is difficult to relax there.

Enter Emma and Selena. 

Selena: Laura
Laura: Yes
Selena: Why do you spend much time 
upstairs in your own room?
Laura: Why not? 
Selena: No reason, just wondered. 
Laura: I like my own company. 
Selena: But humans are social beings. 
Laura: Yes but not always. 
Emma: We sometimes wonder what you're thinking up there. 
Laura: Why can't I keep
My own tjoughts to myself? 
Selena: Normally people talk about how they feel. 
Laura: Well I choose not to. 
I do not need to. 
Emma: But it is not good to keep things bottled up. 
Laura: It may not be, 
But I have nothing to say. 
Selena: People normally talk about their emotions. 
Laura (aside) This is ridiculous. 
Emma: It's not this buisines with Michelle
Laura (firecely): How did you know? 
Who told you that I...
Emma: Because I know you like her. 
Laura: I assure you, this has nothing to do
With my (pause) friendship (pause) with Michelle. 
Exit Selena and Emma. 

Laura: Always this happens. 
My mum and aunt get together, 
And we have a recipie for disaster. 
My aunt and grandmother may overload me 
With these material gifts, 
With all that is palatable, 
But their family relationships with each other, 
unsettling, unnerving, 
My grandmother sounding like some instructor, 
Telling everyone what to do, 
Well I'm ot one to criticise my family, 
But shouting at my great grandmother, 
I know that makes her bood pressure rise, 
Ok yes she can't hear well, 
But I speak clearly and loudly withhout actuially shouting,
I have great respect formy great grandmother. 
My aunt being a smart know it all, 
Parading about the ouse as if she owns it, 
My grandmother always siding withher, 
My aunt and mum's biting wit 
Ok I used to play prankls in my young days, 
But now at ten or eleven I do not, 
Their knowing smiles, this irritates me to the core, 
One thing's certain however, 
If I could possibly get one up on them in life, 
I would do it without a moment's hesitation. 

Scene changes. 

Enter James

James: So, now we have finished settling in, 
What do you think of this room? 
Laura: It is perfect dad. 
James: So this is where I'll be, 
Where you will spend time with me, 
Until your mum arrives home from work. 
Lsura: Yes, I thinkyou are truly, 
The luckuiest dad in the world. 
James: And you Laura are
The luckiest daughter in the world. 
Actuially I had better move my car. 
The poor gardener won't have room for his van otherwise. 
I'll be back in a second ok? 
Laura nods. 

Exit James. 

Scene changes

Laura: So I began at St Catherine's, 
I did like it, 
Though I missed Michelle so much.
I wrote to Roseanna, 
Though Iwas general in the letters, 
Mostly because of the cultural differences. 
The year following, when I turned twelve, 
I went through a period of bullying. 

Enter James and Emma

James: And I'm not leaving until I hear all you have to say. 

Laura (aside): This places me in a difficult situation, 
I have never been convinced, 
That they would understand, 
I'm in love with Michelle, 
That I want her to be my girlfriend, 
More than anything in the world,
Yet stranger things have happened, 
So maybe they will understand.

Exeunt.


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 10, 2007)

Scene 2

Emma, Jmes and Laura are grouped around the dining room table. 

Laura: I have to go back two years
In order to start this properly. 
When I was nine, well, 
As you know I'm not interested in boyfriends, 
But when I saw my best frien Michelle, 
I saw her in a completely different light, 
I realised that I wanted with her, 
A relationship stronger and deeper than friendship. 
I fell in love with her completely. 
That was why I was reluctant, 
To go to a different school from her. 
I was often attrated by older women like teachers, 
But this was not long lasting, only Michelle is. 
Emma: You are quite young and inexperienced. 
When people are young, they have crushes on people, 
Usually much older. 
It just so happens you and Michelle are the same age. 
Laura: I don't think it can be a crush. 
I had crushes on female teachers, 
They all wore off though, 
Whoever heard of a crush lasting two years? 
I have made up my mind to always love her. 
I do want to tell her so one day 
Yet I am open and generous in this, 
If she says no, I want her to be free. 
Emma: If you say so. 

Laura (aside) They reacted exactly 
As I thought they would. 
My dad said nothing.
My mum assumes its a passing phase. 
My instinct not to tell them was justified. 
I will not mention it any more. 
Well when I told people in the school about it, 
Most people were understanding, others were not. 
It was just taunts at first, then it turned into bullying. 
Out of loyalty to Michelle, I kept quiet. 

Scene changes. 

Laura is alone, sitting on an armchair in the sitting room. 

Laura: I had never intended to tell them, 
My true afection for Michelle, 
And wouldn't have if i had not been bullied. 
My parents' anger was intense. 
All was worked out. 
Though they were adamant I should change school, 
I managed to talk them out of it. 
My friends were here, I liked the school, 
Despite everything. 
I forgave theullies, 
Though i told no-one this except dad, 
I knew that few would understand about it. 
This does not accord of course
With my harboured resentfulness 
Towards people like my aunt, 
Yet issues of being able to forgive, 
They can be influenced by the environment. 
I made a fresh start.

Enter James

James: Laura could I have a word? 
Laura: Of course dad, hat is it? 
James: Well I think the time has come. Your mum said that it might not be a good idea to tell you...
Laura: That doesn't matter, please tell me. 
James: You are firm friends with Roseanna aren't you? 
Laura: Yes
James: Well I think it is time you knew the full truth. You remember me telling you about my uiversity days? 
Laura: Yes I remember. 
James: Well I and a friend of mine selected different penfriends and made two random lists. 
Laura: Yes? 
James: Well we had a bet on that we would each pick a penfriend and the penfriend would not write back, 
Laura (leans forward): Yes dad? 
James: The penfriend I chose happened to be Emily. Though my friend wrote to his penfriend she didn't respond, yet Emily replied to my letter. Over time we became firm friends. 
Laura (preventing a smile unfurling on her face): Yes? 
James: We wrote to each other for years and I began..."
Laura: To form an attachment to her? 
James (taken aback): What? 
Laura: To fall in love with her? 
James: How did you...? 
Laura: I guesed. Please go on dad.
James: Well I wrote to her and asked her to marry me but she refused. She wrote and said she had met a man she wanted to marry...
Laura: Ralph? 
James: Yes, Ralph, and could we just be friends? I accepted this. 
Laura (all attention): What happened then? 
James: We continued to write to each other as friends. Emma and Ralph both knew of that of course. 
Laura: Yes? 
James: When Emma and I were seperating I ran into a friend who told me of Ralph's demise and so I wrote to her as nearly five years had passed, and proposed again. 
Laura (aside): Remembering how Michelle reacted to my declaration and remembering that it is too soon to propose I could have advised dad to wait and to ask more tactfully, but still... how did Aunt Emily take it dad? 
James: Emily refused saying she did not want to marry anyone again. I was devastated but my brother in law your uncle told me she would come round. 
Laura (eagerly): Yes? 
James: As you know a few weeks ago I went to India. Actually I went especially to visit Emily. She opened the door and thought I was the salesman. 

(both laugh)

James: Then I told her who I was and she realised. 
Laura (excitedly): Did you bend down on one knee straight away with an enagement ring and ask will you marry me? 
James (laughing): No no no, its completely different there. Well we did have a meal together and from time to time tried to persuade Emily's dad to take a nap. Finally he realised and went away andwe talked. 
Laura looks enraptured. 
James: When I returned to England, Emily rang and told me she was in love with me. 
Laura (awed): Oh how romantic. 
James takes out some photos. 
James: I have photos, look. 
Laura looks. 
James: Emma thought you might be upset and jealous but I...
Laura (scornfully): Upset and jealous? I have written to both Roseanna and Aunt mily, spoken to them over the phone, I was drawn to them the instant you spoke of them, I was...
James (laughing): Ok ok, calm down. 
Laura (laughing): I'm tickled pink that anyone would believe I would be jealous. I am close to you, I trust you completely and I love them. 
James (amazed): You accepted them before Roseanna acceped us? 
Laura: Of course. No worries on that front. 

(Hugs her dad and looks, enraptured at the photos)

James: Well I had better go and make myself a cup of coffee. 

Exit James

Laura: I dare say it seems incredible to you, 
That I am not jealous of either 
Aunt Emily or Roseanna, 
This is something I cannot explain even to myself, 
But I loved them the moment I heard of them, 
In fact however much my mum's family are nice, 
I am drawn to my stepfamily, 
In a way I am not to them. 
Besides, even if I can't go out with Michelle,
Or be in a relationship with her, 
I at least want to see my dad, 
Safely married to my stepmother, 
And that is the truth, the whole truth, 
And nothing but the truth. 

Exeunt


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 12, 2007)

Scene 3

Laura s sitting in a chair, looking through the photos. James brings in the coffee. 

Laura: Aunt Emily looks nicer with her hair let down. 
James (looking): Yes you are right. Hair down suits her better. Actually she is lovelier in reality than in the photo. 
Laura (jokingly): I'll take your word for it dad. 
James laughs. Laura runs her forefinger down Emily's long, dark hair. 
James (jokingly): I hope you don't marry Emily. 
Laura (drops the photo and turns her head away): What? 
James: I mean if you do that would be the death of me. 
Laura (in a teasing voice with eyes still averted): Dad. 
James: I was only joking. 
Laura (turning head back, in a casual tone): Yeah I know. 

Pause. 

Laura (aside): In the first place, I have ppledged my undying love to Michelle, in the second place it would be a real betrayal, in the third place Aunt Emily is to be my dad's wife, in the fourth plce Aunt Emily is older than me and most definitely straight. No, I belong with Michelle and dad belongs with Aunt Emily, no matter how many silly crushes I have on older women. 

James: I was thinking Laura. 
Laura: Yes? 
James: Well I'm not sure what to do. You see I want to go to India...
Laura: To get married? 
James: yes, and somehow i do not like the idea of, well I guess what I'm trying to say is until I have acttually got married. 
Laura: You need to think very carefully about this dad. Not everyone would react as I do. 
James: Yes, but...
Laura: The story of you and Aunt Emily isworthy of a tale told in print. 
James: Yes, but...
Laura: Why not make it yet more romantic? 
James: But how...? 
Laura: Well, seeing as most people would be jealous...
James: You think I should not tell your mum until after the wedding. 
Laura: I would never dream of telling you what to do dad. 
James: But you think so...
Laura (gently): Dad, you are the one getting married not me, you should decide. 
James: Well that's true but...
Laura: Well it is your right, but a clandestine wedding would be so romantic. 
James: Well...
Laura: Hve you decided on a date yet dad? 
James: Your stepmother's dad is naturally anxious to see me married to your stepmother as soon as possible as he is growing old. 
Laura: I agree. 
James: Normally it would be decent to wait for a time but...
Laura: Who cares about normality? 
James: I thought October 29th, but I'm not sure whether to...
Laura: Oh dad, look at it this way, it would be better to break it to them after the wedding is completed. You know they would only indulge in foolish jealousy. 
James: Well that's true but...
Laura: So we are in agreement. 
James: We are but...
Laura (smiling): Oh come on dad. 
James: Oh ok. 
Laura: Thanks. 
James: But I definitely have to say something afterwards. 
Laura (reluctantly): Mmm - well dad, it's your marriage, you do what you like. 

Pause

Laura: How are you going to let me know when you are married? 
James: I never thought of that. 
Laura: if I might make a suggestion? 
James: Why certainly. 
Laura: You could tell me the potatoes are becoming ripe to which I would repond with something totally trivial like I helped mum in the garden today. 
James: Laura...
Laura (smiling): Now dad, you can't say no one minute and yes the next. 
James (smiling): Alright. 

Exit James

Laura: I think this is a good idea, 
          Though I must say dad took much convincing. 
         It is certainly far more practical.
         It adds to the romance. 
         After all in Wuthering Heights, 
         It was Cathy's fault, 
         That she wouldn't elope with Heathcliff and marry him. 
         Besides, this will allow me to 
         Kill two birds with one stone. 
          I know people like Aunt Selena would be jealous, 
          This means it is more practical. 
          It would be so romantic
          At the same time I can revenge myself on them, 
          Does Aunt Selena think 
          That I have forgotten her smugness, 
           Her smartnesss, 
           The way my family soun so domineering
           They repeat and stress things which is tiresome. 
           Wouldn't anyone want revenge for that? 
Exeunt.


----------



## Lizzie Brookes (Jul 16, 2007)

Scene 4

Enter Laura and Emma. 

Emma starts dusting the room. Laura sits at the desk reading. A phone rings. 

Laura: Hello. Oh hello dad. I'm fine, how are you. 
          (smiles) Yes I helped mum in the garden today. 
          The weeds were growing in a really wild state. What? 
          Oh in that case I'll send you an e-mail. I miss you. Bye". 
Laura replaces the phone. 

Scene changes. 

Enter Laura, James and Emma. 

Laura (hugs her dad): It's great to see you back dad. 
James: It's good to see you too. (whispers) Laura...
Laura (glancing at James briefly): I need to go and check my e-mail. 
         I'll be down in a short while. 
Emma: Ok then. 

Laura goes and returns with Michelle's photogarph, concealing herself. 

James: There is something i need to say Emma, you see Emily'sfather...

Laura kisses Michelee's photo passionately. 

Laura (aside) All I would like now
                   Is to tell you the truth, 
                   And recieve a straight answer
                   Whether or not you can love me, 
                   I will always love you. 
Exit. 

Re-enter Laura

James (aside and reprovingly) Laura...

Laura hugs James and smiles. 

The scene changes.


----------

